# hair blower



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am looking for one of those blowers that the dog grooming places use to dry your dog off and blow there under coat off. Any suggestions on brands and where to get one. Thanks


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You can get a practical, cheap, blower from leerburg.com (air force dryer) but if you need to do industrial, quick jobs for show and whatnot, I have heard that K-9s are the way to go.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Read this thread...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/140894-who-owns-dryer.html


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

you can also get one at www.Petedge.com


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the info


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I used to dry Zeus with our leaf blower,


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats great and the my dogs name is Zeus also lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have found the best price is on Amazon...I haven't ordered mine yet...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a dryer with two motors, you can turn them both on to blow hair and turn one off for the face. I have Double K dryers, love them. PVC body so they are fairly lightweight, long hoses, two motors and easy to use. I show dogs plus groom, so use them daily
Make sure you get a dryer that uses forced air drying, they don't heat up and don't burn the skin, but force air through the fans and blow warm air with alot of force.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

The Double K Dryer is what I am going to get Thanks for the info.


----------

